# Free Betta Drawings!!



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

*I am taking a few(3) requests for betta fish drawings! if you would like one please PM me or post a comment with the picture of your fish.They are free and you can do anything with them but please dont sell them *
*thanks for looking.*








*People*
*1-*
*2-*
*3-*​ 

*Heres An Example:*​


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

This is July


----------



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

Ok Id be happy to draw him


----------



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

*People
1- eatmice2010*
*2-*
*3-*


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Could you draw Indigo please?


----------



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

eatmice2010 said:


> Thank you


 NP, Im almost done now, just got to color in 2 more fins which I will do tommorrow


----------



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

Indigo Betta said:


> Could you draw Indigo please?


Sure, but I cant see the Picture..?


----------



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

*People
1- eatmice2010
2-Indigo Betta*
*3-*


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Here it is







Thank you


----------



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

Sure thing  I will start drawing yours Tommorow


----------



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

eatmice2010 said:


> This is July


:-D​Thanks For Letting Me Draw him, beautiful fishy anyways here it is,hope you enjoy


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I love it


----------



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

eatmice2010 said:


> I love it


Thanks!  Im taking one more request so if you know anyone who wants one please refer them to here or if youd like I can draw another betta of yours ^_^


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't know anyone as of now but I can ask some people. Here is my girl if you'd like to draw her:


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

Could you do my new boy? He's quite the looker ;-) He doesn't have a name yet, but I'm thinking something about dragons.


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

I've decided to call him Yuvon-tey... For now. It means Golden tale (playing on the word tail here) in dragon to tie from Skyrim.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

I know I'm number four, but if you find the time can you please draw Dovah for me?


----------

